# Can I do biscuits in the smoker



## matts (Jun 29, 2010)

I am planning a large all night smoke this weekend and wanted to make something for breakfast.  I first thought about doing a couple breakfast fatties and some biscuits/gravy. Now I will be out in the middle of BFE during this smoke and won't even have power except for generator.  So I was wondering if I could make your general tube or frozen biscuits in the smoker?  BTW, I do plan on making the sausage gravy in the smoker.  But just need a way to do the biscuits. 

Any Thoughts?

Matt


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 29, 2010)

I dunno, you'd really have to crank up the heat, but I don't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 29, 2010)

How about a Dutch Oven.


----------



## brdprey (Jun 29, 2010)

well if you can do em in the dutch over why not the smoker


----------



## matts (Jun 29, 2010)

I assume they will cook, but also with the low temp I don't know if that will make them real dry or what.

I thought about the dutch, but I don't have one and can't really get one right now.


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 29, 2010)

They'll be rubbery and may not rise unless you get the temp up to like 375 or whatever the package says.  The recipe I use to make them from scratch says 500.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 29, 2010)

How about a large cast iron frying pan directly on the campfire coals then. Or a reflecting oven, which may be harder to get than a DO. Mythmaster is right about the high heat for biscuits.


----------



## matts (Jun 29, 2010)

cliffcarter said:


> How about a large cast iron frying pan directly on the campfire coals then. Or a reflecting oven, which may be harder to get than a DO. Mythmaster is right about the high heat for biscuits.


Wonder if that will work if I put the pan right on top of the firebox.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 29, 2010)

Heck it should work on the fire box. I would check into Cowgirl's site or blog thingy. She's about amasing with a camp fire and a few pans. The girl could make Bobby Flay want to take lessons from her.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 29, 2010)

In the fire box for sure, maybe if you can rig up some kind of metal box to trap the heat from the fire box.

Maybe we're over thinking this. After the meat comes off can you crank up the heat in the smoker to get to 400F? If you can then you can cook biscuits. My wife cooks'em at 400, I prefer higher, but hers taste just fine.


----------



## matts (Jun 29, 2010)

The meat will still have a lot of smoken to be done at breakfast time, plus I will be throwing more meat on around that time.  I may just nix the biscuit idea and just go with the gravy to put on the breakfast fatties.  But I am sure my thin wall firebox will put off enough heat.  I may have to pick up a dutch, I got some gander mountain credits built up I need to spend.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 30, 2010)

cliffcarter said:


> In the fire box for sure, maybe if you can rig up some kind of metal box to trap the heat from the fire box.
> 
> Maybe we're over thinking this. After the meat comes off can you crank up the heat in the smoker to get to 400F? If you can then you can cook biscuits. My wife cooks'em at 400, I prefer higher, but hers taste just fine.


Sorry, forgot you were cooking biscuits for breakfast. Bring a loaf of bread and make toast.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jun 30, 2010)

Get a dutch oven.. they are fun and handy when all ya have is wood/charcoal fuel. They even work well on propane stoves as large simmer pots for stews, chilis and the like.. Biscuits are a breeze. what ever the size of the oven is, add that many coals plus three on the lid and minus two underneath for 320-350 degrees inside. turn the pot 90 degrees one way and the lid 90 degrees the other every 5 or so minutes for even heating. Use plenty of crisco to line the pan, even if it is well seasoned.


----------



## meateater (Jun 30, 2010)

Spray down a pizza pan and have at it. Campfire bisquits are the bomb.


----------

